# Faith-Healing Parents Charged With Manslaughter In Daughter's Death From Diabetes



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2013)

On Friday, Travis and Wenona Rossiter were brought before a judge in Linn County, Ore., and plead not guilty to charges of manslaughter for their daughter Syble's death. In February, the 12-year-old girl died in their home because of complications due to type 1 diabetes. She did not receive medical treatment for the condition.

"The 12-year-old had a treatable medical condition and the parents did not provide adequate and necessary medical care to that child," said local police Captain Eric Carter. "And that, unfortunately, resulted in the death of her on February 5 of this year."

http://www.medicaldaily.com/oregon-...-manslaughter-daughters-death-diabetes-255240


----------



## trophywench (Sep 1, 2013)

And so they should.


----------



## XandersMum (Sep 1, 2013)

this has made my blood boil !


----------



## Aoife (Sep 1, 2013)

A few years ago we got a run of patients on deaths door all with AIDS defining illnesses and all from Africa.  It turned out that a pastor (maybe more than one) was telling these people they were healed of their HIV and that they should stop taking their medication and put their trust in the Lord.

These sort of preachers are nothing more than murderers praying on vulnerable people who honestly believe that they will go to hell if they don't follow what these leaders are saying.

Now in the case of a child the parents must be held to account but there are darker forces at work here


----------



## Redkite (Sep 1, 2013)

This makes me so angry 

What a horrible and needless death.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 1, 2013)

That's horrible & they pleaded not guilty!

How can they do that to a child??

I'm sorry but what good will praying do when you need medicine?


----------



## trophywench (Sep 2, 2013)

Reputable Healers work WITH modern medicine.  So they go to the hospital and deliver spiritual uplifting, along with the chemo or whatever's needed.

You know, I'm not knocking faith at all - it's akin to basic psychology to begin with - first persuade yourself that 'I have the strength to get over this!' and if the Healer or Vicar from your church, or uour second cousin twice removed who always makes you feel better and cheers you up,  can help you get there mentally, then Yes, you most likely will find the inner strength to cope with your problem better - alongside the medical treatment for it.


----------

